# ICD-9 V58.49 Medicare denied



## tachey (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I help out the radiology department where I work part-time.  They are using V58.49 whenever the patient is having an x-ray following a EG tube insertion, cath's and so forth.  However, medicare denies V58.49.  Any suggestion on what diagnosis code should be use?

Thanks


----------



## ~*Audra*~ (Dec 11, 2009)

we use V58.81 and/or V58.82 and have never had a problem with them getting denied


----------

